# Shiningbeam's Romisen RC-T601 II U2 - a review by zenbeam



## zenbeam (May 22, 2012)

A review of the Romisen RC-T601 II U2 by zenbeam



*Under the hood:*


Runs on 1x 18650 or 1x 17670.
XM-L U2 LED @ 750+ lumens on Hi.
Oversized head with SMO reflector _intended_for throw.
Rear reverse clicky switch.
2 modes Hi / Lo (about 23% of Hi) switchable by soft pressing rear switch.


You won't find *this* Romisen just anywhere. Go ahead, google it! It is customized and sold by shiningbeam.com, where not only is the light itself custom tweaked (mode and emitter-wise), but also you get a GOITD switch boot and a lanyard both pre-installed. Nice touches, especially in a bargain light!


This is not a technical review with measurements and runtime tests and all that. This is a no frills, layman's perspective (not to mention relative newbie to flashlight collecting in general), “what do I think of this light” sort of review - along with a few photos. This is a highly opinionated review, so please feel free to correct me if I get any of my facts misconstrued!


Oh yeah – and as for *rambo180's *request for a one paragraph review, just scroll down to the last paragraph! 









How many bad things can be said about a $29 flashlight that scorches forth a beam with easily enough intensity to stop a charging Rhino dead in its tracks? Well, one negative observation might be to say that it is potentially dangerous! But then again, so are guns. As long as we don't “look down the barrel” or point it at people, then we can handle this flashlight with relative safety. Thank goodness for that because this flashlight is fun to handle!








Romisens are a budget line of lights made with solid machining and otherwise unknown levels of anodizing and waterproofing. The manufacturer's site uses references like “aluminum alloy casing” and “waterproofing design”. Utterly absent is any mention of “Type II” or “Type III” anodizing (or the word anodizing itself for that matter) or any specific “IPX6” or“IPX8” type waterproofing. I think this goes a long way toward explaining the incredibly low prices for such otherwise awesome lights (I now own 3 Romisens – gifted one away).


The finish “feels” nice, but my RC-T601 II U2 did arrive with a tiny spot of anodizing (coating?) rubbed off just under the white label text. No biggie though, my other two Romisens were pristine out of the box, so I'm sure this was just a minor fluke. I only mention it in fact because you might see in some of the photos where I marked over it with a Birchwood Casey Super Black touch up pen (still hadn't quite dried enough to blend in when photoed). 








As to overall quality of build, the RC-T601 II U2 is genuinely solid, with a quality, smooth feel to the threading (anodizing/coating _on_ the threads) and a very tough and rugged feeling overall! It has some heft, and with the crenelated bezel, it would make for a painful self defense tool! There is no knurling to speak of, but the two tactical rings (unibody/perma-attached) ensure a solid grip – and create an effective “no roll” action.








The emitter seems centered well enough. The hotspot is tight, very well defined and solid-filled (no donut) with a nice amount of spill (transitioned smoothly enough). The tint is a very creamy white to my eye! You'll see more of this below as I compare it with my Fenix TK21.


Obviously, having owned this light a mere 24 hours now, I can't speak to the long term reliability of the switch or other mechanics. The switch does have very confident "click" feel to it though. If carried and handled frequently, there will probably be a bit more visible wear on the finish over time as compared with a top shelf light. And certainly, the manufacturer's claim of “waterproofing design” does not make me want to test this light in that regard –at all. But I would feel okay if I needed to use it in the rain. 








As compared with my TK21 (truly the closest light I have that's comparable), the RC-T601 II U2 notably "out brights" it, out throws it, and the hotspot is much more “solid”. When compared side by side, the beam tint is much more a creamy white to the eyes and even brings out the oft heard of “green” in the Fenix emitters – these are both XM-L U2's mind you. BUT – if I was lost and and a search and rescue team were looking for me, I would much rather they had a reliable Fenix TK21 issued to each member than a Romisen. So don't get me wrong, I love my Fenix TK21, it's an amazing light of top notch quality. And by gosh, it better be for $95! I just wish the TK21 had the brightness, solid, pronounced hot spot and tint of this Romisen RC-T601 II U2! 







I have never photoed beamshots before, so please forgive my poor results. The closet door you see below is very white and the wall has a slight pinkish/beige hue to it. The T601 does _not_ have a pinkish hue at all – except when shined at this wall! But the white closet really reveals some of that Fenix green we hear about. But even with these poor photos, you can really see the distinct hotspot of this Romisen!


These shots are simply with the lights sitting on the kitchen table facing the wall about a meter away.

* Fenix TK21* _on the left _*Romisen RC-T601 II U2* _on the right_
















*Overview -*
Compared side by side with my $95 Fenix TK21, this Romisen RC-T601 II U2, from throw to brightness and overall beam appeal (including great tint!) – literally defeated the TK21 (man, I really can't believe I just said that). Just perhaps not in overall build quality, aesthetics and probably not in the reliability department either. I didn't compare full throw distance since I haven't been outside my neighborhood with the both lights yet. But at still plenty of distance, the RC-T601 II U2 clearly out shone the TK21 when illuminating tree tops several houses away for example. I can only imagine that the T601 will reach out the farthest distance with that super tight beam (I will be checking this out soon and can update)! Again, I would rather have you search for a stranded me using a Fenix.

But for $28.50 plus a couple of bucks shipping – if you want an inexpensive, decent quality “wow, no really....WOW!” factor light – buy this flashlight.... NOW! 


Oh yeah, as with all Romisens, you save, save, save with plain white box packaging!


----------



## zenbeam (May 22, 2012)

Reserved - because so many other reviewers do this. 

UPDATE 5/28/12:

I took my Romisen RC-T601 U2 out to the park this past Friday night and really got to see what it could do with more distance to check out that throw! I also happen to live near the owner of MD-lightsource dot com and so I helped him work on some footage for youtube vids on some of his products. I got to see some nice lights that night let me tell you! But that's another story and I will talk more to that in other threads. 

Mainly, for this thread, I just wanted to let you, the curious, know that shiningbeam's Romisen RC-T601 U2 throws like a nuclear light saber for such a relatively small flashlight!!! At 100 yards it held its own with several other flashlights designed for throw. It couldn't out throw a Crelant 7G5-V2, but it lit up a small building at 100 yards with easily as much brightness. Every time I turned it on in that extra dark park... I was genuinely amazed at its overall brightness and clarity of hot spot!

I really wish I had an idea just how reliable the Romisen will be over time, but for the price, it practically doesn't matter. For the amount of wow factor this light can produce, it is worth the asking price, even if the light doesn't last particularly long. But quite frankly, I will say that there are at least no indicators that, with proper care, this light shouldn't hold up for a number of years without issue. :thumbsup:

And sorry, no long distance beam shots. I still have yet to experiment with that sort of stuff with my camera yet. Some day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubois (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for a really good review of a good budget thrower, from a really good retailer.


----------



## ragweed (May 22, 2012)

A-1 on that! Might pick one up shortly. Thanks for a great review.


----------



## jmpaul320 (May 22, 2012)

what a great review... this light has been on my radar ever since i... well saw the low price and all the threads here about it really... i really feel as though i must own one soon...

$29??? seriously you cant buy dinner for one on that at a halfway decent restaurant anymore

thanks for the review again.


----------



## HotWire (May 22, 2012)

I have one and it is comfortable to use and hold, it bright, and it throws. For $29.00 it's a steal!


----------



## BLUE LED (May 23, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> Reserved - because so many other reviewers do this.



That is too funny 

They do it to add lux readings to determine how well it throws and regulation graphs. I must admit I am tempted to buy one just to put it through it's passes and see it it stacks up to the manufacturers specs.


----------



## nofearek9 (May 23, 2012)

ordered it 4 hours ago those specs are huge compare to the price.


----------



## zenbeam (May 23, 2012)

@ nofearek9 -
Let us know how you like it!

@ BLUE LED -
I would dig seeing someone put this light through more scrutiny than I'm capable of - just to see more facts and figures and such about it. I should have an opportunity this weekend to test its throw over some _long_ distances and really see what she can do (I'll probably post my findings in that weird first reply space just beneath the main review).

@ all -
And thank you folks for the positive feedback!
Writing is fun, but really only when I'm particularly motivated. This flashlight motivated me!


----------



## zenbeam (May 28, 2012)

Bump - to share update written into that _special_ first reply space underneath the main review.


----------



## Danielight (May 28, 2012)

From another satisfied customer, I really like this light. I have had mine since early April ... ordered it from Bryan at Shining Beam. This Romisen is a great thrower; it really is a terrific buy for $28.95.


----------



## litzerski (May 29, 2012)

I have the previous version (RC-T601) and have used it constantly at work every day for the past 4 months. Heat sinking is excellent and build quality is quite high for such an inexpensive lamp. It's replaced my EagleTac T20C2 MkII as my EDC work light. One problem is finding a good holster to fit it though.


----------



## Mike_TX (May 29, 2012)

Wonder how this light compares to Kai's C8? The body looks the same, but the C8 has an OP reflector and a different bin XM-L. Can someone tell me if there's enough difference in the two to warrant buying a Romisen? (I have two C8's.)

.
.


----------



## zenbeam (May 29, 2012)

litzerski said:


> I have the previous version (RC-T601) and have used it constantly at work every day for the past 4 months. Heat sinking is excellent and build quality is quite high for such an inexpensive lamp. It's replaced my EagleTac T20C2 MkII as my EDC work light. One problem is finding a good holster to fit it though.



Man, talk about coincidence! I just read your post and today I just received my holster for my RC-T601 II U2. These lights have the same body yes? Then my holster would fit your light just fine. I googled this and found one lead for an ebay item that ships from China. Took me 12 days to get it - and it was only (and still is) $2.18 with free shipping! Ignore the name brand, the holster is of very good overall quality. Mine came a little flattened in the envelope, but with the flashlight in it, I expect it fully recover it's shape no prob.

Go to ebay and search this: Ultrafire Black Nylon Holster #117 For Flashlight Torch

It is not super precise, but it is such an incredibly great fit as is, and for the money, I think you will be very happy with it.

@ Mike TX - I have no experience with a C8. Hopefully someone around here will be able to give you an idea if there are any differences.


----------



## litzerski (May 29, 2012)

I've tried that holster and didn't like it too well...was too hard getting the light out with any kind of speed. Had to mess with it for 5 seconds every time I wanted to use the light.

Also tried 2 of these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056IGYFG/?tag=cpf0b6-20, it fit great, but the stitching ripped within days of arrival of each. The Ultrafire holsters are junk. 

After that, I tried a Maxpedition adjustable holster. It works ok, but I still would like a simple, reliable holster. Heck, I think I've spent more in holsters than the light at this point.


----------



## zenbeam (May 29, 2012)

litzerski said:


> I've tried that holster and didn't like it too well...was too hard getting the light out with any kind of speed. Had to mess with it for 5 seconds every time I wanted to use the light.
> 
> Also tried 2 of these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056IGYFG/?tag=cpf0b6-20, it fit great, but the stitching ripped within days of arrival of each. The Ultrafire holsters are junk.
> 
> After that, I tried a Maxpedition adjustable holster. It works ok, but I still would like a simple, reliable holster. Heck, I think I've spent more in holsters than the light at this point.



Yeah, I did need to go around the holster with a lighter and burn off a lot of loose end threads. As for the quick draw, I don't need that, but I can see where the holster I got is not conducive to speedy deployment of the light. But for as long as the stitching holds up, for me, this holster does the trick rather nicely (well, especially for $2.18.. lol). 

Otherwise, perhaps the search for a decent holster continues after all. 
If I come across anything though, I'll sure post it up - and please do same.


----------



## Sno4Life (Jun 3, 2012)

I have two questions:

1. Are the electronics potted in this light?
2. Is the beam profile okay for biking, or is it to throwy to see the ground close to you?


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 3, 2012)

How about the holster designed for the Xeno G42 U2.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 3, 2012)

Sno4Life said:


> I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Are the electronics potted in this light?
> 2. Is the beam profile okay for biking, or is it to throwy to see the ground close to you?



With the head not being removable, I can't say for sure if the electronics are potted. But Bryan at shiningbeam dot com would readily answer your question if you go to the site and find the "contact us" link. 

As for being good for biking, the light has a nice amount of spill for the thrower that it is. But since I go bike riding with my wife maybe 6 times a year, and during the day at that... I don't think I'm qualified to make that recommendation one way or another. Not sure either where to find some more beam shots.... maybe I will get motivated to practice taking some outdoors soon.


----------



## vasp1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Zenbeam, just to let you know that the head is removable. the driver/pill LED module looks like this:-







It screws up into the head and heat transfer is good.

Unfortunately, mine developed a fault so Essexman (another CPF member) kindly replaced the driver so it now looks like this:-






The module is screwed back into the head in this shot. The driver is set to Hi-Med-Lo w/ memory.

I share your enthusiasm for this torch. It is excellent value for money.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 4, 2012)

@ vasp1

Thanks for clarifying. I couldn't get the head to twist off with my first attempt and I didn't want to try too hard - so I assumed it was perma-bonded.


----------



## nofearek9 (Jun 4, 2012)

so you can mod the lense as well in this flashlight ? for example add an asperical lense.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 4, 2012)

Not sure about modding the lens, I kind of don't think so, but then again, I am a layman and still learning. But I did get additional confirmation from shiningbeam that the head is removable (see vasp1's photos a couple of replies above).


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 4, 2012)

Vasp1
That was nice of Essexman, I like he's mods on some old torches. I hope he brings them to this meet.


----------



## bob4apple (Jun 6, 2012)

I would like to add that I, too own this fine flashlight and can testify that
it deserves every last bit of the the praise it is getting.

(Also, I'd rather a rescue team search for me with the *3* *Romisens* that they
could each be issued for the price of the *1* *Fenix* they might drop and lose.) :thumbsup:


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 6, 2012)

bob4apple said:


> (Also, I'd rather a rescue team search for me with the *3* *Romisens* that they
> could each be issued for the price of the *1* *Fenix* they might drop and lose.) :thumbsup:



Ha ha! I hadn't thought of it that way! Excellent point!


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 6, 2012)

And BTW, I actually gained even more respect for this light when I learned that you actually can screw off the head. Can't believe I didn't try any more than I did when I first received this light. I thought it was a feature of a budget light... 

I actually thought the same thing of my Romisen RC-G2 II, but after learning of this, I tried removing that head and it screwed right off as well.... 

I guess they just arrive from shiningbeam very nicely tightened.


----------



## sbdave (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike_TX said:


> Wonder how this light compares to Kai's C8? The body looks the same, but the C8 has an OP reflector and a different bin XM-L. Can someone tell me if there's enough difference in the two to warrant buying a Romisen? (I have two C8's.)
> 
> .
> .



Same question. Anyone compare this to a C8?


----------



## devdvr (Jun 11, 2012)

Just got my T601 U2 and i love it, No chips in the anodizing, thick side walls and the clicky feels nice. Threads were clean and smooth
Unfortunately my LED is way off centre. Just been waiting a few days on an email so i can exchange it.


----------



## qwertyydude (Jun 11, 2012)

sbdave said:


> Same question. Anyone compare this to a C8?



The C8 is about the same diameter reflector, actually I measured and the C8 has a .5mm wider reflector, so throw is just about the same maybe with a slightly smaller hotspot, but a more spread out and diffuse corona (likely due to poorer SMO reflector machining) for the C8. Although comparing the actual reflector I'd say the Romisen's SMO is slightly smoother and more reflective, indicative of better reflector machining so the throw is just ever so slightly better in terms of hotspot brightness than the C8. But you'd be hard pressed to tell a difference.

As for other aspects, I'd say the heatsinking is better on the Romisen. The trouble I have is that the two mode light I got from Shiningbeam is not regulated so it can draw dangerously high currents, 6 amps on my Samsung 2600 mah cells and I dare not put my IMR cells in it with the factory regulator. I actually just switched it out to a 2.5 amp regulated circuit board. It's slightly underdriven but that'll give me longer runtimes and cooler running anyways.

Construction-wise I'd say the Romisen is better except no knurling but better anodizing, better machining, chunkier feel (could be good or bad depending on your opinion). Looks to be less waterproof though because unlike the C8 the Romisen's reflector is held in place by the pill, so if the pill comes loose the reflector won't push against the lens and its sealing o-ring potentially allowing leaks whereas the C8 has the pill locked in the head by the reflector so even if the pill comes loose all it can possibly do is press the reflector against the lens and its sealing o-ring tighter. So I'd say it's a draw in terms of waterproofness, but neither light I'd go swimming with. I'd pick the C8 for carrying in a pocket though because of its less aggressive design and the C8 sits in the hand more comfortably. Oh and just for disclosure, mine is actually a Uniquefire X8 XP-G which I converted to XM-L but otherwise it's identical in design to the Ultrafire C8 XM-L.


----------



## sbdave (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, I actually just got the Romisen. Not in love with the exterior design. Think I would like the others better. Plus it would be nice to have more than two modes. Other than that the performance is pretty great, and I'm betting right in line with the others. Still thinking of getting either the XinTD or the UF -980L to compare.


----------



## nofearek9 (Jun 15, 2012)

is this flashlight p60 dropin compatible ?


----------



## bob4apple (Jun 15, 2012)

No, the reflector and head are much wider than the drop-ins.
That's why it throws so farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## nofearek9 (Jun 20, 2012)

ic ,havent tryed mine yet still waiting my batteries to arrive .
also to add to the specs shiningbeam inform me that the driver is around 2A on high (not that high i guess ,so you can replace it with 3A driver for more light maybe)


----------



## nofearek9 (Jun 22, 2012)

very nice flashlight,HUGE amount of light,i dont have a huge collection of flashlights but this is the best i have in perfomance and in price.


----------



## Essexman (Jun 22, 2012)

Vas had his light tested in a integrating sphere last weekend at the UK CPF meeting. Measured 733 ANSI Lumens, keep in mind that it running a 2.8A driver. 

I'm very impressed with this light and plan to buy one.


----------



## nofearek9 (Jun 23, 2012)

some photos :


----------



## SixM (Jun 26, 2012)

I just received my RC 601 II and I'm pretty happy with it, lot's of light and throw for the money. Mine seems to have a problem running my AW 2900mah 18650s. The light will come come on in high then when you change modes it stays in low and will not switch back to high unless I switch it off for a second or two. Then it will come on high.
Runs fine on my 2400mah and 3000mah Trustfires though. It's not a big issue running on the cheaper batteries for me, but should I be concerned that it won't run the other's? Not wanting to send it back unless this is serious problem.


----------



## cbr400rr (Jun 26, 2012)

On the website it mention this problem. 


[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]
** When the light is running hot, the mode might not change correctly, just let it cool off for 15 seconds and it will work again**[/FONT]





When I bought it it wasn't on there but had some problems and Bryan mentioned that particular issue.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jun 27, 2012)

cbr400rr said:


> On the website it mention this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, I bought this light too and found that when it warms up it will not go back to low mode. I have a friend that swapped out the driver for me. Now I have a 5 mode (no blinkies) that graduates from a super low moon mode all the way up to a 3.5 amp turbo. Its now one of the sickest lights I own. Without the modification i'm not sure how happy I would be with this light though.


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 7, 2012)

So this light isn't regulated?

.
.


----------



## nofearek9 (Jul 17, 2012)

measured mine with AW IMR 2000mah its bit above 4,3A , with keeppower 3100mah protected its 3,7A


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 17, 2012)

nofearek9 said:


> measured mine with AW IMR 2000mah its bit above 4,3A , with keeppower 3100mah protected its 3,7A



Yikes! That's an almost dangerously high discharge rate, isn't it? If nothing else, I'll bet it gets hot fast!

.
.


----------



## nofearek9 (Jul 18, 2012)

i dont have problems with temperature so far,its size help a lot


----------



## goranilic (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi newbie here. What is difference in Romisen and C8 XM-L bin? Is it a quality wise, or ...

Sorry for such a question, but not very familiar with terminology or technology if you like.

Thank you Gor


----------



## tam17 (Aug 2, 2012)

Welcome to CPF, Goran! C8 is "T6" bin and T601 is "U2" bin. These are flux bins - basically the higher bin means higher light output and more efficiency (i.e. more light at the same driving current). Use the CPF Search form to get your answers quickly.

Cheers!


----------

